# Ride Sense not flashing at all



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

My Ride Sense isn't flashing green or red like it's supposed to when awoken from sleep. Even after leaving the bike for hours it doesn't flash when I begin pedaling. 

Brand new 2015 Propel Advanced Pro 0, set up by an experienced mechanic with all stock parts. Speed magnet is roughly 7-8mm from sensor. Cadence magnet is installed as well on the Ultegra crank arms.

I've seen it flash green once actually but can't reproduce it. 

I've tried removing the sensor from the chain stays and triggering it that way as well as removed the battery for over 30 seconds to reset it.

Any ideas?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

bungis said:


> My Ride Sense isn't flashing green or red like it's supposed to when awoken from sleep. Even after leaving the bike for hours it doesn't flash when I begin pedaling.
> 
> Brand new 2015 Propel Advanced Pro 0, set up by an experienced mechanic with all stock parts. Speed magnet is roughly 7-8mm from sensor. Cadence magnet is installed as well on the Ultegra crank arms.
> 
> ...


Change batteries?


----------



## crank fury (Mar 5, 2014)

bungis said:


> My Ride Sense isn't flashing green or red like it's supposed to when awoken from sleep. Even after leaving the bike for hours it doesn't flash when I begin pedaling.
> 
> Brand new 2015 Propel Advanced Pro 0, set up by an experienced mechanic with all stock parts. Speed magnet is roughly 7-8mm from sensor. Cadence magnet is installed as well on the Ultegra crank arms.
> 
> ...


Try positioning the speed magnet closer to the Ridesense, about 5mm away. On my TCR, the cadence sensor stopped working, but after I put a spacer behind the magnet to bring it out a bit more, the magnet was able to trigger the sensor properly.

If removing the sensor from the chainstay and attempting to trigger it manually didn't work, then it looks like a battery replacement is needed.


----------

